# Topics > Toys >  Cubebot, Areaware, Williamsburg, Brooklyn, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Areaware

Designer - David Weeks

Website - cubebot.com

areaware.com/collections/cubebot

----------


## Airicist

David Weeks: Cubebot

Uploaded on Apr 19, 2010




> Robot toys are usually made of plastic and require batteries but not this one! Inspired by the Japanese Shinto Kumi-ki puzzles, the Cubebot is a non-traditional take on the toy robot by joining ancient Japanese traditions with contemporary toy culture. 
> 
> The Cubebots sturdy hardwood frame can hold many poses, and his elastic-band muscles and durable wood limbs allow his body to stand up to rambunctious play. When playtime is over, he neatly folds up into an unassuming cube.

----------


## Airicist

Cubebot

Uploaded on Aug 24, 2010

----------


## Airicist

Cubebot Ninjas
August 6, 2015




> In this clever stop-motion style animated video, two Cubebot ninjas battle it out and are greeted with a surprise visitor.
> Cubebot is inspired by Japanese Shinto Kumi-ki puzzles, the Cubebot is a non-traditional take on the toy robot. Cubebots's powerful hardwood frame can hold dozens poses, and his elastic-band muscles and durable wood limbs make him impervious to breakage. When it's time for him to rest, he folds into a perfect cube. An enduring classic that will withstand generations of play.

----------


## Airicist

Cubebot by David Weeks has "a life of its own" on Instagram

Published on Feb 29, 2016




> New York designer David Weeks reflects on how the simple toy robot he designed became a social media sensation in the next movie from our exclusive video series.
> 
> Designed by Weeks in 2010, Cubebot is a wooden toy robot with elastic joints that can be positioned in a variety of different poses.
> 
> Inspired by Japanese three-dimensional wooden puzzles called Shinto Kumi-ki, the toy figure folds up into a perfect cube.
> 
> "I set out a challenge for us to make this simple shape that folds out and turns into a man," Weeks says in the movie, which was filmed at his studio in New York.
> 
> "It's just a simple cube and we cut it up to create each anatomical piece of the body."
> ...

----------

